# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شوک به داوطلبان کنکور : بازگشت محدودیت سنی فرهنگیان از ۲۴ به ۲۲ سال!

## AmirMorningstar

خیلی عجیبه. پارسال محدودیت سنی روی ۲۴ سال بوده. ولی توی دفترچه ثبت نام امسال نوشته ۲۲. به نظرتون امکان اصلاحیه هست؟ چند تا از کنکوری هایی که باهاشون در ارتباطم این خبرو شنیدن و بندگان خدا دارن سکته میکنن از ناراحتی و نگرانی.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خیلی عجیبه. پارسال محدودیت سنی روی ۲۴ سال بوده. ولی توی دفترچه ثبت نام امسال نوشته ۲۲. به نظرتون امکان اصلاحیه هست؟ چند تا از کنکوری هایی که باهاشون در ارتباطم این خبرو شنیدن و بندگان خدا دارن سکته میکنن از ناراحتی و نگرانی.


در مورد اصلاحیه نظری ‌ندارم
ولی اگر تاریخچه محدودیت سنی فرهنگیان رو بررسی کنیم کاملا مشخص هست که یک سال (مثل ۹۱ و ۹۹) ۲۴ سال بوده و یک سال (مثل ۹۲ و ۱۴۰۰ و ۹۸ و...) ۲۲ سال .. این شرط سنی مثل این که خیلی وابسته هست به حال و احوال بالایی ها .

----------


## Mohamad_R

فاطمه زرین‌آمیزی، سخنگو و مدیرکل سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشکی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان، از تغییر تاریخ برگزاری دو کنکور سراسری و کارشناسی ارشد سال ۱۴۰۰ خبر داد و گفت: به منظور پیش بینی‌های لازم برای رعایت دستورالعمل‌های بهداشتی، زمان  برگزاری آزمون‌های کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته و سراسری سال ۱۴۰۰ برای کاهش هر گونه مخاطرات تغییر کرد.


او ادامه داد: داوطلبان با توجه به تاریخ‌های اعلام شده و همچنین مندرجات اطلاعیه‌هایی که متعاقبا برای هر آزمون از طریق درگاه اطلاع‌رسانی این سازمان منتشر می‌شود، اقدامات لازم را بعمل آورند.


تاریخ‌های جدید برگزاری آزمون سراسری


او درباره تاریخ جدید برگزاری آزمون سراسری گفت: پیش‌تر مقرر بود  آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۰ در تاریخ‌های دهم و یازدهم تیر برگزار  شود که بر اساس تصمیمات جدید این آزمون طی چهار روز در روز‌های چهارشنبه، پنج شنبه، جمعه و شنبه (۹ لغایت ۱۲ تیر ۱۴۰۰) برگزار خواهد شد.

----------


## AmirMorningstar

باید صبر کنیم ببینیم چی میشه. آخه واقعا چقدر میتونه خر تو خر باشه این سازمان های مختلف؟

----------


## akam

و بلهههههه خودم یکی از اونایی هستم که 5 ماهه چشم رو هم نذاشتم که برسم به برنامه م و بتونم مث همه  کنکور بدم
الانم با این خبر  :Yahoo (13):    همه چیم به باد رفت :Yahoo (21): 
هر سال یه برنامه ی دارن که اوضاعو برا کنکوریا بدتر کنن

----------


## ASIEH_K

> 


داداش من متولد 78/6/21 ئه یعنی اگه اصلاح نشه نمی تونه قبول شه به خاطر ده روز؟ :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Rainbow7

✅ شرط سنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان را تغییر نداده ایم ؛ شرط سنی همان ۲۴ است امروز یا فردا نتیجه نهایی را اعلام می کنیم ، معاون حقوقی آموزش و پرورش خبر داد 


معاون حقوقی و پارلمانی آموزش و پرورش گفت: این  وزارتخانه سقف سنی ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان را کاهش نداده است و این
تغییر را بررسی می کنیم
او ادامه داد: طبق آخرین مصوبه ای که شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش داشته است سقف سنی ۲۴ سال در نظر گرفته شده است و هیچ تغییری در این مصوبه نیست.
علت درج سقف سنی ۲۲ سال در دفترچه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ را بررسی می کنیم و نتیجه آن هم به زودی طی امروز یا فردا اعلام خواهد شد

----------


## Rainbow7

به خاطر یک روز هم متاسفانه نمیشه 
ولی خب باید این رو در نظر گرفت 4 بار میشه برای فرهنگیان تلاش کرد 
این هم هست

----------


## Brice.g

> ✅ شرط سنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان را تغییر نداده ایم ؛ شرط سنی همان ۲۴ است امروز یا فردا نتیجه نهایی را اعلام می کنیم ، معاون حقوقی آموزش و پرورش خبر داد 
> 
> 
> ������معاون حقوقی و پارلمانی آموزش و پرورش گفت: این  وزارتخانه سقف سنی ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان را کاهش نداده است و این
> تغییر را بررسی می کنیم
> او ادامه داد: طبق آخرین مصوبه ای که شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش داشته است سقف سنی ۲۴ سال در نظر گرفته شده است و هیچ تغییری در این مصوبه نیست.
> علت درج سقف سنی ۲۲ سال در دفترچه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ را بررسی می کنیم و نتیجه آن هم به زودی طی امروز یا فردا اعلام خواهد شد




از کدوم سایت اینو پیدا کردی؟؟
یعنی حقیقت داره؟
همون ۲۴ ساله دیگه؟؟؟ 
به خوندن ادامه بدیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## Rainbow7

درسته دیگه امسال یک دفترچه اون هم نظام جدید وجود داره انتخابی وجود نداره

----------


## Rainbow7

✅بررسی کاهش سقف سنی ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان/ نتیجه به زودی اعلام می شود

قاسم احمدی لاشکی معاون حقوقی و پارلمانی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در گفت وگو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزش و پرورش گروه علمی پزشکی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان، درباره علت کاهش مجدد سقف سنی ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان که از ۲۴ به ۲۲ سال رسید و سال گذشته تصویب شد، اظهار کرد: مرجع تصمیم گیری برای تغییر سقف سنی ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان، شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش است و بر همین اساس طی مذاکره ای که با دبیر کل آن داشتیم معلوم شد که این شورا تغییری در سقف سنی نداده
است.
او ادامه داد: طبق آخرین مصوبه ای که شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش داشته است سقف سنی ۲۴ سال در نظر گرفته شده است و هیچ تغییری در این مصوبه نیست.

معاون امور حقوقی و پارلمانی وزارت آموزش و پرورش تصریح کرد: علت درج سقف سنی ۲۲ سال در دفترچه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ را بررسی می کنیم و نتیجه آن هم به زودی طی امروز یا فردا اعلام خواهد شد.

تغییر سقف سنی ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان در حالی ۲۴ سال در نظر گرفته شد که سال گذشته شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش بعد از مدتها پیگیری داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان، سن ورود به دانشگاه که سال ها ۲۲ سال بود با دو سال افزایش به ۲۴ رساند و مقرر شد که این بازه سنی به عنوان ملاک ورود در نظر گرفته شود، اما آنطور که در دفترچه آزمون سراسری ورودی ۱۴۰۰ دانشگاه ها نشان می دهد سازمان سنجش در شروط ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان باز هم همان ۲۲ سال را برای داوطلبان اعلام کرده است.

----------


## _LEYLA_

> فایل پیوست 96167
> سلام ‌
> ایشون نظام قدیمی هستن که میخوان ۱۴۰۰ کنکور شرکت کنن . تصویر سمت چپ ؛ برای ثبت نام سال قبل هست ‌. تصویری که فلش بنفش داره برای ۱۴۰۰ .  برگه سال قبل نوشته که پاسخگو به نظام جدید ولی برای امسال این نیست . آیا اشتباه در ثبت نام هست ؟ ممنون


پارسال چون دو مدل سوال طرح میشد ، باید انتخاب میکردی کدومو میخوای
امسال فقط یه مدل سواله پس دیگه نیازی نیست انتخاب کنی چیزی

----------


## AmirMorningstar

اطلاعيه وزارت آموزش و پرورش در خصوص شرايط و ضوابط پذيرش دانشجو دررشته هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه فرهنگيان ودانشگاه تربيت دبيرشهيدرجايي در آزمون سراسري سال 1400
1399/11/18
نسخه چاپی
 با توجه به پيگيري برخي داوطلبان متقاضي آزمون سراسري سال 1400 مبني بر عدم امكان ثبت نام براي دانشگاه فرهنگيان و دانشگاه تربيت دبيرشهيدرجايي در آزمون مزبور به دليل داشتن سن بالاتر از 22 سال به اطلاع مي رساند چنانچه در صفحه 43 و 44 در دفتر چه راهنماي ثبت نام شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1400 تصريح شده است شرايط و ضوابط اختصاصي پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاه هاي مزبور از جمله شرط سني و شرط معدل و موارد ديگر...، با رعايت تبصره 1 ماده واحده «نحوه جذب منابع انساني در مشاغل آموزشي و تربيتي وزارت آموزش و پرورش» مصوبه جلسه ۸۳۳ مورخ 99/08/27 شوراي عالي انقلاب فرهنگي و به شرط صدور مجوز رديف استخدامي و تأمين اعتبار مالي لازم، از طريق دفترچه شماره (2) راهنماي انتخاب رشته هاي تحصيلي، اطلاع رساني خواهد شد. بنابراين محدوديتي براي افراد جهت ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1400 از سوي آموزش وپرورش تا 24 سال ايجاد نشده و داوطلبان مي توانند در آزمون مزبور ثبت نام نمايند

----------

